# Drag grease?



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am going through my 200e7 because ever since I took it saltwater fishing it has been a little noisy. Here is my question, what is the difference between shimano drag grease and a sythetic reel grease? I don't have shimano drag grease and both academy stores close to me don't either. Can I use regular grease on them or is there some kind of friction modifier in the actual drag grease. If there was an addative I can't see shimano recomending the grease to be used on the nylon gears and other parts as well. 

I got the reel torn down on the wifes kitchen table and need to put it back together. Any help would be great.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I was told Shimano grease is just plain ol' white lithium grease. I like using mobil1 synthetic grease.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I live in laporte and have some grease i would share with you but im in a hopital hopefully i will be out by friday I got it from my friend and reel repairman Pooch he lives in laporte behind the post office call him 281 7031630 he is a very nice retired guy.and a 2cooler


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your hospital stay. Hopefully everything goes okay for you and you get out on time with zero issues. Best wishes BK

Thanks for the offer. I put it back together with my synthetic grease and it seems to work fine, at least without a fish attached. 

AUF thanks for the info, the reel is back together and seems to work fine.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Shimano drag grease is Teflon based. Nothing against anything else. But the Shimmy grease is just glassy compared to others I have tried. And stops corrosion in its tracks when painted on with a paintbrush. I've heard that Cal's is just as good but haven't tried it. Shimano is the stickiest grease I've used, its always gummy and it doesn't liquify like some greases. I use the 18oz. tubs. :texasflag


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

BustinTops said:


> Shimano drag grease is Teflon based. Nothing against anything else. But the Shimmy grease is just glassy compared to others I have tried. And stops corrosion in its tracks when painted on with a paintbrush. I've heard that Cal's is just as good but haven't tried it. Shimano is the stickiest grease I've used, its always gummy and it doesn't liquify like some greases. I use the 18oz. tubs. :texasflag


I've used the Cal's before. Similar to Shimano's, lil lighter. I use Royal Purple "NLGI#0" grease. great anti-corrosive properties and I dont have to cut it. Love it!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I freshwater fish so corrosion is not a big concern of mine. This was the first time I did salty fishing, and although it was an experience I still enjoy my fresh more. Thanks for the info on the grease though. If what I used does not hold up well then I might locate the shimano brand.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would stick with Shimano grease for your Shimano reel. We spent the money and did the research to develop a lubricant that is designed for our reels.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> I live in laporte and have some grease i would share with you but im in a hopital hopefully i will be out by friday I got it from my friend and reel repairman Pooch he lives in laporte behind the post office call him 281 7031630 he is a very nice retired guy.and a 2cooler


 Get well, Bubba, or at least get out of that hospital, they'll make you sick...


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I have tried two other greese's beofre and they were terrible .... stay with the shimano greese !!!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

At some of the larger Academy's on the end cap at the back of the store. It also includes the bearing oil too. But if you just want the grease I would buy it at FTU. I think the ones at FTU are the larger sized ones like this.


----------

